# Γενικά > Ανακοινώσεις >  Καινούργια Ομάδα Administrators

## 7bpm

Με απόφαση του Διοικητικού Συμβουλίου συστήθηκε χθες καινούργια ομάδα Administrators. 

Team Leader της ομάδας αυτής είναι ο γνωστός σε όλους μας Ysam (Σαμούχος Ιωάννης) και μέλη της, σε αλφαβητική σειρά, οι:

Γεωργάτος Βαγγέλης (Vtb)	
Γαλιατσής Σωκράτης (Sokratisg) 
Γεράκης Δημήτρης (Netsailor)
Καραμηνάς Αντώνης (Sinotna) 
Κολοβός Γιάννης (Cirrus) 
Κορμαζόγλου Σπυρίδων (Spirosco)
Κουλουμπής Αλέξανδρος (Acoul) 
Μπονιτσιόλι Ιωσήφ (Nettraptor)
Τσιλίκας Γεώργιος (Neuro)

edit#1:
Sun May 24, 2009 5:51:57
Να καλωσορίσουμε και πάλι τον παλιό πλέον admin Netsailor με τον οποίο η καινούργια ομάδα διαχειριστών επικοινώνησε και τον έπεισαν να παραμείνει για όσο αυτός θέλει.
edit#2:
Thu May 28, 2009 3:35:33
Να καλωσορίσουμε πάλι και τον γνωστό σε όλους μας Spirosco στην 2009 ομάδα των διαχειριστών.

Ευχόμαστε στο καινούργιο Team καλή επιτυχία, καλή συνεργασία με αστείρευτη ενεργεία, θέληση, ιδέες αλλά και προσήλωση στο έργο που έχει να επιτελέσει. Από εμάς έχετε την αμέριστη συμπαράσταση και υποστήριξή μας. 

Σκοπός όλων μας πρέπει να είναι η άμεση αξιοποίηση των μέσων που διαθέτουμε ως κοινότητα για την τεχνολογική εξέλιξη της. Εκμεταλλευόμενοι πάντα τις δυνατότητες που μπορούν να υπάρξουν σε ένα πρωτοπόρο δίκτυο όπως το δικό μας

Φίλε Mernion σε ευχαριστούμε για το πολύτιμο έργο σου και την συμβολή σου.

----------

